# Fluval Spec- anybody have one?



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

I bought an Aqueon Evolve 2 and a mini heater for a betta.










I get home, and I youtube it, and there's a review of it running and the amount of current was absolutely ridiculous. The guy doing the video said there's no way you can put a betta in there and that it was a stupid poorly thought out product.

So I'm taking it back, and I'm going to get the much more gingerly reviewed Fluval Spec 2 gallon.










"But the Spec is $90, for that you could pick up a 10 gallon, aquaclear mini, hood and heater"

I know, but the Fluval spec is "cute"... and that's why I want it.

Thoughts?


----------



## Dee2010 (Mar 26, 2013)

You should check around they usually go on sale especially at pj's picked up my fluval ebi for $60 vs $120. But if your looking for something small check big al's picked up a iq3 for like $50 vs $70 but was a while back. But check pj's think they are trying to get rid of their older fluval stock. Or you can possibly pick a fluval flora for $40 from another member I saw previously posted on the forum had some parts substituted but still a good deal. Check the threads he should still have one available. Good luck.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

Dee2010 said:


> You should check around they usually go on sale especially at pj's picked up my fluval ebi for $60 vs $120. But if your looking for something small check big al's picked up a iq3 for like $50 vs $70 but was a while back. But check pj's think they are trying to get rid of their older fluval stock. Or you can possibly pick a fluval flora for $40 from another member I saw previously posted on the forum had some parts substituted but still a good deal. Check the threads he should still have one available. Good luck.


Unfortunately I can't get a refund in cash from Big Als as they have a store credit only policy. I will be forced to buy the replacement tank at Big Als.


----------



## Dee2010 (Mar 26, 2013)

icic that's alright go return it get the dymax iq3 its on sale for $60 reg $80 but google search it first see if you like it.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

The specs current is fairly high also not sure if it will be any less then the evolve

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

coldmantis said:


> The specs current is fairly high also not sure if it will be any less then the evolve
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


Well this is a pickle. I did see a video of a guy who had the pump on the Fluval turned all the way down and he had a betta in there and it seemed to be swimming normally.



Dee2010 said:


> icic that's alright go return it get the dymax iq3 its on sale for $60 reg $80 but google search it first see if you like it.


I didn't see that for sale at BA's Scarborough.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

Oh ya that's right the pump is adjustable totally forgot about that. It might work? Mines is always on full so I completely forgot it was adjustable. You will love the spec models the filter on them is awesome, I think pet smart has the spec v 5 gallon for 70 something bucks.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Dee2010 (Mar 26, 2013)

I dont know I saw the price on big als online they should be able to match it.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

Dee2010 said:


> I dont know I saw the price on big als online they should be able to match it.


The price for what?


----------



## Dee2010 (Mar 26, 2013)

For the Dymax iq3.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

Dee2010 said:


> For the Dymax iq3.


I have to buy from BA's Scarb because of store credit and I did not see this unit available.


----------



## Dee2010 (Mar 26, 2013)

Oh they should have it on the rack with the other nano tanks near the stairs that lead you down to the fish room. Unless they are sold out, because that's where I got mines.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

Dee2010 said:


> Oh they should have it on the rack with the other nano tanks near the stairs that lead you down to the fish room. Unless they are sold out, because that's where I got mines.


That's where I looked. I didn't see it.


----------

